# 8 speed STI shifters



## phantasmagoriana (21 Aug 2011)

I'm looking for some Shimano 8 speed STI shifters (for double chainset), as my right hand one has given up the ghost. Don't mind what type and not too bothered about cosmetic condition, as long as they work and are reasonably priced. Would also be interested in a RH lever only, in the highly unlikely event that someone has an old 1990s 105 lever (ST-1056) that they'd like to sell!


----------



## Tel (23 Aug 2011)

Yes I have a pair of 1056 8 speed STI's for sale £45 posted. PM me.


----------

